# What model is this?



## JMRJD322 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey there. I found this tractor for sale on craigslist. I am wondering if anyone can tell the model by looking at this pic. Because I couldn't. Comes with a blower and detached for 800 and I wanted to jump all over it. But want to know the model number first


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum JMRJD! It looks to be a model 320...... http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/0/3/37-john-deere-320.html 

$800? Not bad.


----------



## JMRJD322 (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you! They sure look the same to me. I just recently got a 322 and was hoping the blower from this would fit that then I would sell the 320. But after some research it seem it wouldn't fit.


----------



## JMRJD322 (Apr 25, 2014)

After doing more research it seems to be worth quite a bit more than the $800 he is asking I may pick it up just to resell it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Be cautious and good luck to you!


----------

